# Happy Birthday KMK, smhbbag



## PB Moderating Team (Nov 10, 2014)

2 members are celebrating their birthday today:

-KMK (born 1964, Age: 50)
-smhbbag (born 1983, Age: 31)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Nov 10, 2014)

Hope you both enjoy the day and have many more!


----------



## Cymro (Nov 10, 2014)

Celebrate together this day of providence. Happy Birthday.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Nov 10, 2014)

Happy birthday, Ken! And to you too, Jeremy! May you both have many more in good health.


----------



## Gforce9 (Nov 10, 2014)

Happy Birthday, fellas!


----------



## Berean (Nov 10, 2014)

The Big 5-0 for Ken! Happy Birthday to both of you.


----------



## KMK (Nov 10, 2014)

Berean said:


> The Big 5-0 for Ken! Happy Birthday to both of you.



Yes! Now I can join that special bowling league! Thanks, all.


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Nov 10, 2014)

Happy Birthdays!


----------



## DMcFadden (Nov 10, 2014)

God bless you both with many years of profitable service to come!

Ken, have you received your AARP card yet?


----------



## KMK (Nov 10, 2014)

DMcFadden said:


> God bless you both with many years of profitable service to come!
> 
> Ken, have you received your AARP card yet?



American Association of Reformed Pastors?


----------



## DMcFadden (Nov 11, 2014)

Ken, only if said Reformed pastors are aging, grey, and decrepit. I think that the standard meaning of the acronym is age appropriate in your case.


----------



## yeutter (Nov 11, 2014)

Happy birthday!


----------

